# Rayure écran que faire ?



## Sirpheles (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

Depuis un peu plus du'une semaine j'ai mon Apple Watch Serie 1.

Seulement je constate une belle rayure sur l'écran (en plein milieu).
Elle est très dérangeante car crée une légère déformation de l'affichage (je suis pas sûr d'être clair).







J'y fais très attention je comprend pas comment cette rayure à pu se faire !

Quelle solution j'ai à votre avis ? Apple peut prendre en charge ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Ansari (25 Septembre 2016)

Si ça fait qu'une semaine tu peux essayer d'aller voir dans un app store et dire qu'elle y était et que je la vois seulement maintenant...


----------



## Sirpheles (25 Septembre 2016)

Je sais pas si ça va passer :/


----------



## Sirpheles (26 Septembre 2016)

J'ai contacté le service client Apple.

Sans avoir vu la montre ils ne peuvent pas se prononcer, j'ai un mauvais pressentiment. 
Ils m'ont donc planifié un rendez-vous ce soir en Apple Store. 

Étant donné le soin que j'apporte à cette montre, Apple à plutôt intérêt à assurer sinon je risque de l'avoir très amère cette expérience AW.


----------



## fousfous (26 Septembre 2016)

Sirpheles a dit:


> J'ai contacté le service client Apple.
> 
> Sans avoir vu la montre ils ne peuvent pas se prononcer, j'ai un mauvais pressentiment.
> Ils m'ont donc planifié un rendez-vous ce soir en Apple Store.
> ...


Bah si c'est toi qui l'a abimé comme ca c'est normal qu'ils te fassent payer la réparation


----------



## Sirpheles (26 Septembre 2016)

Le truc c'est que je ne comprends pas d'où elle a pu venir.
J'y apporte un soin extrême, je ne dors pas avec, ne prend pas ma douche non plus avec. 
Quand je l'essuie c'est avec une micro fibre...mes iPhones n'ont jamais subits ce genre de rayure par le passé.

M'enfin, Apple s'est occupé de mon cas et m'ont proposé de me servir de mon délai de rétractation, ce que j'ai fait.
Etant en rupture, ils ne pouvaient pas procéder à un échange.

À leur avantage puisque je regrettait un peu de n'avoir prit que la Serie 1. Je recommanderai une Série 2 prochainement.


----------



## Ansari (26 Septembre 2016)

Bah voilà ! Une belle série 2. Et mets une protection comme je le ferais


----------



## Sirpheles (26 Septembre 2016)

Je vais rechercher un film protecteur couvrant toute la surface.
Une partie c'est juste horrible.


----------



## fousfous (26 Septembre 2016)

Sirpheles a dit:


> Le truc c'est que je ne comprends pas d'où elle a pu venir.
> J'y apporte un soin extrême, je ne dors pas avec, ne prend pas ma douche non plus avec.
> Quand je l'essuie c'est avec une micro fibre...mes iPhones n'ont jamais subits ce genre de rayure par le passé.


Tu sais c'est des choses qui arrivent, par exemple 1 semaines après avoir eu mon iPad Air et juste 5 mins après avoir regardé à un endroit il y a une magnifique entaille, et je ne sais pas non plus comment ca a pu arriver vu qu'il était posé et que je n'ai pas bougé.
C'est ca la mémoire


----------



## Sirpheles (26 Septembre 2016)

En tout cas c'est un problème parfaitement résolu.


----------



## Ansari (26 Septembre 2016)

Sirpheles : tu as un film protecteur a conseiller ?


----------



## Boobiboa (26 Septembre 2016)

Ansari a dit:


> Sirpheles : tu as un film protecteur a conseiller ?



Perso j'irai sur la marque "armorsuit" pour une protection intégrale de l'écran.


----------



## Sirpheles (27 Septembre 2016)

Je suis pas bien placé pour conseiller comme je n'ai encore rien essayé. 

Mais j'aurais dit armorsuit aussi. Seulement elle m'a l'air un peu compliqué à se procurer. 
Sur le site du fabricant ça revient chère.


----------



## Ansari (27 Septembre 2016)

Moi j'avais juste une protection de la taille de la zone d'affichage. Au début ça fait bizarre mais après on y fait plus attention 
Et je préfère qu'un truc trop gros qui prend toute la montre


----------



## Phoenixxu (28 Septembre 2016)

Ansari a dit:


> Bah voilà ! Une belle série 2. Et mets une protection comme je le ferais



Une protection d'écran pour une montre ?
Sérieusement ?


----------



## Ansari (28 Septembre 2016)

Oui sérieusement. Chacun fait ce qu'il veut. Et ce n'est pas une simple "montre". C'est une smartwatch. 
Je ne mettais pas de protection d'ecran sur mes anciens téléphones jusqu'à avoir un iPhone, je ne mettais pas de protection sur mes anciennes montres jusqu'à avoir une apple watch ^^


----------



## Phoenixxu (29 Septembre 2016)

Je ne refuse pas. 
J'ai été surpris et ai pensé à une blague.


----------



## Vanton (1 Octobre 2016)

C'est le nouveau truc à la mode... L'airbag pour Rolex... [emoji57] Je comprends pas non plus cette obsession de la virginité des produits utilitaires du quotidien mais bon... Y a bien des gens qui mettent des housses en plastique sur leur canapé... [emoji57]Chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut, tant qu'on ne me l'impose pas ! [emoji1]

Pour la rayure ça m'étonne pas qu'ils aient accepté le retour. Après tout c'est aussi une façon de se faire un avis sur le produit ! "Trop fragile, je n'en veux plus"


----------



## Sirpheles (1 Octobre 2016)

Je ne trouve aucun film protecteur me convenant. Ils se voient tous et dégradent l'esthétique du produit. Je n'en mettrai donc pas tant qu'un "vrai" bon produit se montrera. 
C'est pas que je sois pour la virginité des produits au quotidien. 
Seulement je pense qu'il y a quelques limites ^^

Apple n'a d'ailleurs eu aucun problème avec le retour. 

J'ai finalement pu avoir ma série 2 aujourd'hui ! J'espère que celle ci saura se montrer plus à l'épreuve du quotidien à l'image des mes iPhones


----------



## Vanton (1 Octobre 2016)

Elles ont strictement la même vitre les Series 1 et 2... Enfin en termes de propriétés physiques, puisque la forme est légèrement différente. D'ailleurs c'est aussi le même verre que sur les iPhone. 

À moins que tu aies pris un modèle inox à vitre saphir ?


----------



## Sirpheles (1 Octobre 2016)

En fait je sais bien qu'elles ont la même vitre. 

J'aurais voulu prendre la série 2 en acier inoxydable mais je préfère les versions alu. 

Justement comme je sais aussi que c'est le ion-x des iPhones, j'ai pensé qu'elles seraient aussi résistantes. 

Vivement des versions aluminium avec le cristal de saphir.


----------



## Vanton (1 Octobre 2016)

Je pense qu'elles sont aussi résistantes que sur iPhone mais que tu as surtout manqué de chance... Tu ne portes pas de bijoux ? Tu n'as pas de boutons de manchettes ? Des choses qui auraient pu frotter contre pendant la journée en toute tranquillité ?


----------



## Sirpheles (1 Octobre 2016)

Non rien de tout ça !

Effectivement j'ai manqué de chance à mon avis. 
C'est pourquoi je retente l'expérience. 

Je ne pense pas qu'elles soient si fragiles que ça effectivement.


----------



## Vanton (1 Octobre 2016)

Je n'ai porté quasiment que le modèle saphir, qui est plus résistant c'est vrai, mais avec ce qu'elle s'est pris dans la tranche c'est un miracle que je n'aie pas plus de marques... J'ai eu quelques frayeurs ! Et je dois saluer sa résistance. 

Par contre l'iPhone SE m'a beaucoup déçu lui. J'ai toujours utilisé mes iPhone sans coque ni film de protection et je n'ai jamais eu de vraie rayure sur la vitre en 7 ans. Sauf avec le SE... Après à peine une poignée de jours j'avais déjà des rayures importantes... Et sur deux exemplaires différents, ce qui tend à prouver que c'est bien un problème de modèle et pas un simple accident. Peut-être une mauvaise série ? Comme pour ta montre ?


----------



## Sirpheles (1 Octobre 2016)

Pour l'aluminium ou pire l'acier inoxydable plus sensible aux micro rayures je ne me fais pas d'illusion quant aux possibles égratignures. 

Pour la vitre effectivement et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai demandé un retour, la fragilité m'a surprise. Surtout après un 4S, un 6S et maintenant un 7 sans protection et aucune rayure. 

J'ai effectivement pensé à un défaut. Une série, ou bien peut être une "maîtrise" des coûts en réduisant les traitements des vitres sur certains modèles ?


----------



## Vanton (1 Octobre 2016)

Je me suis posé les mêmes questions pour le SE...


----------

